# CW9 trigger spring, ouch?



## jbailey (Nov 22, 2009)

Since arthritis leads me to use my middle (not trigger/index) finger pad when shooting, I didn't notice this until a friend shot it and discovered the sharp piece of spring extending from the frame (left side, just forward of trigger pivot pin) and gouging the top of his trigger finger. Have others dealt with this? Any reason not to cut it flush with the frame? OOPS, it's not the trigger spring, is it? What is it anyway?


----------



## linksrds (Jun 15, 2010)

Before You do any cutting, I would take a photo and give Kahr a call...something does not sound right.


----------



## jbailey (Nov 22, 2009)

*Now I see, silly to have alarmed with incomplete info*

Yep, patience and study pays off again. It's some variety of split, or roll, pin that retains the left end of the trigger pin (whose right end has a flat head). Careful examination of its CW 45 big brother, reveals an almost imperceptable dimple at exactly the same location. I'm going to gently tap it to see if it'll move back in a little and then shoot another 100 rounds to see if it creeps back out. All of the mistakes I've made gun-wise, over the years, either smithing, buying, or selling, happened because if impatience. You'd think after 50 or more handguns, I would have learned something? Thanks for your interest and excellent advice.


----------

